# Beethoven - Piano concerto No. 3 (by Glenn Gould)



## HansZimmer (11 mo ago)

How do you rate this piece? This time I already suggest a recording: this one of Glenn Gould. Do you have other suggestions?


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

Are you asking us to rate the piece or to rate the recording?


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

Regarding the recording, not the Beethoven work:
This an interesting recording insofar as it is an example of recordings at the transition of the LP to Stereo. In fact, at the top of the album is the familiar LP logo to the right and then the wide STEREO logo to the left. It was recorded in 1959 and released as a mono LP (since many people still didn’t have stereo systems) and a short time later in stereo.

The stereo version is typical of some early orchestral multitrack recordings: the first violins are to the left, the piano in the middle, the cellos to the right and it’s as if there is a thin curtain separating the 3 entities. It does not create the feeling of sitting in one of the front rows at a concert. IMO, the recording of the piano is a bit thin.

The performance is fairly good, but IMO not outstanding. This is a young Glenn Gould without some of the histrionics that came later. The cadenza at 13:05 is excellent and IMO the high point of the entire performance is the Largo.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Animal the Drummer said:


> Are you asking us to rate the piece or to rate the recording?


The piece is being rated, and I give it "excellent".


----------



## bagpipers (Jun 29, 2013)

My favorite piano concerto and my favorite pianist but I had never known Gould did Beethoven III.

I used to have a great recording of Serkin (Rudolph that is) and I have a recording now but don't remember who does it(let me run out to the car and check ,be right back) I'm back ; I have Beethoven I and III Leon Fleisher/Szell/Cleveland not a fan of either three but likely got a deal at a used record store.(I'm a composer so I'm poor LOL)

I saw in concert the BSO but with Tilson Thomas guest conductor with Leif Ove Andsnes on piano for Beethoven piano concerto III.A great show for sure and I love Andsnes a lot and the second act of the show was MTT again conducting symphony II by Rachmaninoff.Thomas looked so young then ,now he looks so old,he is 77 I think now.

I will surely check Gould doing Beethoven con 3 because thats a double favorite!


----------



## Yabetz (Sep 6, 2021)

I love the concerto, Gould is always at least _interesting_, and I like the "dry" sound of the recording.


----------



## EvaBaron (Jan 3, 2022)

This was the second piano concerto I ever listened to, and it is still one of my favourites. Definitely my favourite of Beethoven’s piano concertos. I keep getting astonished when listening to the Fleisher/Szell recording, the musicality of Fleisher in that recording is unmatched by any interpretation I have ever heard of this piece. Definitely an underrated pianist. I will give the Gould a listen!


----------



## Luchesi (Mar 15, 2013)

bagpipers said:


> My favorite piano concerto and my favorite pianist but I had never known Gould did Beethoven III.
> 
> I used to have a great recording of Serkin (Rudolph that is) and I have a recording now but don't remember who does it(let me run out to the car and check ,be right back) I'm back ; I have Beethoven I and III Leon Fleisher/Szell/Cleveland not a fan of either three but likely got a deal at a used record store.(I'm a composer so I'm poor LOL)
> 
> ...


You've probably heard this, 2.5 mins


----------



## HansZimmer (11 mo ago)

Animal the Drummer said:


> Are you asking us to rate the piece or to rate the recording?


The piece.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

I voted : Excellent with no 3 it would be dessert Island discs, not such a fan of Gould though.


----------



## bagpipers (Jun 29, 2013)

Luchesi said:


> You've probably heard this, 2.5 mins


Sounds like classic Gould for sure


----------



## bagpipers (Jun 29, 2013)

HansZimmer said:


> How do you rate this piece? This time I already suggest a recording: this one of Glenn Gould. Do you have other suggestions?


So typical of Gould so filled with both warmth and precision.Piano concerto no 3 about as romantic as Gould will get but he did well on one of the great proto-romantic master pieces.

Thank you for sharing a real treat.


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

HansZimmer said:


> The piece.


Cool. I gave it "very good" - it isn't my favourite but I've always enjoyed it.


----------



## bagpipers (Jun 29, 2013)

I just listening to Gould doing the "Emperor" also really good


----------



## Luchesi (Mar 15, 2013)

bagpipers said:


> So typical of Gould so filled with both warmth and precision.Piano concerto no 3 about as romantic as Gould will get but he did well on one of the great proto-romantic master pieces.
> 
> Thank you for sharing a real treat.


Yes, here he is doodling around with Debussy while waiting for the recording technicians. He did record Brahms and the Debussy Rhapsody No.1


----------



## Kreisler jr (Apr 21, 2021)

bagpipers said:


> I just listening to Gould doing the "Emperor" also really good


My estimation of Gould's recordings of the Beethoven concertos roughly corresponds to their numbers. 1 and 2 are among my favorite recordings of these pieces, 3 is good but not a special favorite, I admittedly don't really remember #4 and the 5th with Stokowski is quite odd, slow and "Gouldian". There are some earlier live recordings around but I don't recall on such live #5 (I think with Ancerl and a Canadian orchestra) all that special either.


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

This Beethoven #4 may be one of the best Gould concerto recordings you’ll hear. Recorded in 1961, the production is a quantum leap from the 1959 #3. The orchestra has a wide stage and the piano sound is well recorded. Gould is at his romantic best (that he would give up for a more analytical approach as he got older) and he is one of the few (Helene Grimaud is another) who emphasizes the left hand in the first movement.


----------

